# Some say 6 mos., petsmart clerk said 1 yr?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, I am no vet or breeder. But, I have a 5 mo. old. Some say to change to adult food when pups turn 6 mos. A petsmart clerk just told me yesterday that they need the puppy food nutrition until they are 1 yr. old. Who to believe? Let me add I feed him the best....I just want to know when to switch. Also, does planning to neuter him @ 6 mos. or so make a difference? Logic tells me neutering him obligates switching to adult food. All you experts out there, HELP!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I switched Dante when I brought him home at 4ish months.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I can only tell you that both my dogs' breeders never feed puppy food at all. My vet doesn't advocate puppy food.

Just watch the quality of the food you choose.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

My pup was never on puppy food either.. 

With my very first shepherd I had, the vet I used then said to switch when the dog was 5-6 months old...

Now a lot of breeders, gsd fanciers don't ever use a puppy food..


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah - mine are all 5-6 months when I get them into adult-
And I generally spay and /or neuter around 6-7 months......


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kodiak was never given puppy food. He is doing great on his adult Pinnacle. We followed the breeders recommendation.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

"Let me add I feed him the best"

just so you know, since some people think petsmart is the best place to buy dog food, they dont carry the foods that, by most standards, would be considered the best. dont get me wrong, they carry some ok foods that are better than the grocery store brands.
but comapnies like natura (innova), canidae, wellness, orijen and many of the other higher end companies dont put their foods in petsmart or petco.

also, if you spend about one hour on this site doing some research, it is very likely that you will know much more than most pet store clerks, imo.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I switched Kodee to adult food around 5-1/2 mos or so. I've heard both sides of the "puppy food til 1 yr" argument. Personally, I felt that it made more sense to switch to adult food earlier w/a large breed pup, as it keeps them from continuing to grow so fast, which is not good for their joints. This is the argument I decided made most sense to me - but like I said, other people go the other way.

I also agree w/Roxy - what I used to think was "the best" was Lg Breed Science Diet. Luckily, I found out when Kodee was still really small, that that food is one of "the worst!" So, if you're buying from Petsmart, you could do better, more than likely. JMHO.

As far as spay/neuter - I used to work for a vet, and I believed for years that spay/neuter by 6 mos was gospel. This is what I planned for Kodee when I got him initially. Luckily, I did tons of research after I got him (before I had him neutered, thankfully), and I have decided to wait until he is 2-1/2 to 3 yrs old, if I neuter him at all. He's a housedog, and never outside unattended, so we won't be adding to the puppy population, and I want him to have his hormones until he is completely mature/physically developed. Males tend to keep that "feminine look" permanently when their hormones are taken away before maturity. I may not neuter him at all - testicular cancer is not that common, and I don't know that I want to permanently alter him - I see no real reason for _it in our case_, unless I start seeing some behavioral issues, but even then, I will try to figure out some other way of dealing with them than surgery...Also JMO. I just suggest you do lots of research (look around for other opinions than just vets - they make their money on vaccinations & neuters, remember). Then decide what arguments for//against make most sense to you. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My lab mix that I adopted at 3 months had previously had 2 separated vertebrae. Vet told me no puppy food just adult. He did not want any rapid bone growth. I used Eagle Pak for my gsd/dane mix for large breed puppies 23% protein and he quit have pano attacks when I put him on it. The Company said he could stay on it for life if I wanted to. However, the store where I was buying it stopped selling it due to low volume of sales.

Point being tho. I agree there is no need for puppy food for any length of time if any.


----------



## AprilDawn (Oct 5, 2005)

I put Boris on adult food at about 4 months also which was a recommendation from breeder. She also recommended neutering after 12 months. We did it at about 13-14 months.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In my limited experience GSD pups do better without puppy food. Youngest has never had any and had far fewer bone problems than the one fed puppy food.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucy is 19 weeks and is currently getting a premium large breed puppy food. I did not consider switching her yet, but now I just might. 
That seems to be the general consensus, right?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would switch your pup to adult food now. Neutering can wait for several more months at least.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Regarding the quote "I feed him the best", I meant I feed him Royal Canin, Canidae or Orijen. Petsmart does carry Royal Canin. That is what I meant. I wouldn't buy anything else. But thanks for the info


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Please, pay no attention to some clerk at Pet Smart and rely on the responses on this board.

My personal preference is a high end dry food made in the USA, from daily fresh products.

But so many of the recommendations that preceded mine are helpful. Ignore the Pet Store and Vet BS, because that is all it is.


----------

